# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] μικρα φυτά aloe vera.

## Marilenaki

χαριζονται περιπου 10 καινουρια φυτά που εχουν δημιουργηθει απο τα αρχικα μας γιατι βγηκαν παρα πολλα καινουρια και ειναι κριμα να πεταχτουν.

----------


## ria

κοριτσακι την επομενη φορα που θα κανονισουμε συναντηση θελω ενα..εχω αλλο ενα σε μια γλαστρα και ειναι τελεια..

----------


## Marilenaki

έγινε κουκλιτσα! είναι όμορφα αλλά από 2 αρχικά φυτά κοντεύω να γεμίσω χωράφι!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vagelis76

Μαριλεμιώ θα μου κρατάς κι εμένα ένα?????
Είναι πολύ ευεργετικό φυτό και σε κρατάει πάντα νέο !!!
και 2 δε θα είχα πρόβλημα αν δε βρεθούν "ανάδοχες" γλάστρες...

----------


## Marilenaki

χαχα εσένα βαγγελάκο και το αρχικό φυτό που ολο καινούρια βλασταράκια ξεπετάει θα σου έδινα!  :Happy: 
Είναι πολλά τα νέα φυτά θα έχω για σένα σίγουρα!

----------


## vagelis76

> χαχα εσένα βαγγελάκο και το αρχικό φυτό που ολο καινούρια βλασταράκια ξεπετάει θα σου έδινα! 
> Είναι πολλά τα νέα φυτά θα έχω για σένα σίγουρα!



 :Love0040:  :Icon Rolleyes:  :Love0040: 
_Ε Υ Χ Α Ρ Ι Σ Τ Ω_

----------


## paris team cae

Εχω και εγω παααααρα πολλα κλαδεματα απο αλοη για οποιον θελει. Ενημερωτικα να πω για οσους δεν γνωριζουν οτι το συγκεκριμενο φυτο το αποφλοιονουν με ενα μαχαιρακι και βγαζει ενα ζελοδης υγρο οπου το χρησιμοποιουν σαν ενυδατικο για το προσωπο. Δεν το χρησιμοποιω προσωπικα αλλα γνωριζω πολλα ατομα που το χρησιμοποιουν καθημερινα!!

----------


## zweet

καλησπερα! υπαρχουν ακομα φυτα αλοη? με ενδιαφερουν και εμενα μπορω να παρω οσο περισσοτερα γιατι εχω πολυ κενο χωρο

----------


## lilith

ενδιαφέρομαι και γω για ένα κλαδάκι αλόης...νόμιζα ότι έναν τον κάκτο που μοιάζει πολύ ότι είναι αλόη αλλά όχι...

----------


## serafeim

μαριλενα θελω και εγω κανενα θα μου κρατησεις?

----------


## Marilenaki

> ενδιαφέρομαι και γω για ένα κλαδάκι αλόης...νόμιζα ότι έναν τον κάκτο που μοιάζει πολύ ότι είναι αλόη αλλά όχι...


 Η αλόη μπορεί να μοιάζει με κάκτο, αλλά ανήκει στην οικογένεια των  κρίνων και συγγενεύει με το κρεμμύδι, το σκόρδο και το σπαράγγι.

Zweet, lilith Και serafeim αμα έρθετε στη συνάντηση της Αθήνας θα μπορώ να σας φέρω μια γλαστρούλα.

----------


## vagelis76

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τη Μαριλένα μας που μου χάρισε 2 από τις Αλόες της !!!!!!
Να είσαι καλά και να μοιράζεις ότι σου περισσεύει..όπως κάνεις με την αγάπη σου !!!!!

----------


## serafeim

μαριλενα οποτε αναιβω αθηνα θα μου κρατησεις ενα?

----------


## panoss

κΑΙ ΕΓΏ ΘΈΛΩ!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

εσυ πανο θα παρεις μια σκετη γλαστρα χωρις αλοε....... θα εχει βγαλει ποδια και θα χει φυγει μετα απο τοσο καιρο......!!!!
πανο ειναι πριν δυο χρονια σχεδον η αγγελια............ φιλικα παντα..!!!!

----------

